# Circuito arranque-parado bomba de agua



## juanjo666 (Mar 11, 2010)

Os esxplico:
Tengo que hacer una practica (llevo 3 dias intentandolo) que en un deposito de agua, cuando la sonda de arriba detecte agua se pare la bomba de agua, empieza a bajar el nivel de liquido, y cuando la sonda de abajo no detecte agua, que se active la bomba, hasta que toque en la de arriba, entonces se volverá a apagar.

Solo puedo hacerlo usando transistores (y un relé para la bomba claro), nada de integrados ni nada..

Las sondas son 2 cables en la proto, que toco yo con el dedo simulando el liquido.

Me estoy volviendo loco, porque me han dicho que hay dos maneras, la primera con un relé doble, y usar una seccion del relé para "realimentar" algun transistor(no se cual), y la otra sección para la bomba.
Y la otra manera, que es solo con transistores, y el relé unicamente para la bomba

Agradeceria cualquier ayuda, me estoy volviendo loco... :S

Gracias de antemano


----------



## ibdali (Mar 11, 2010)

directamente la sonda puede manejar el relé, colocas la bomba en el normal cerrado, entonces se llenerá y cuando se termine de llenar te desactivará la bomba.
Con una sonda y un relé sobra.
No se para que quieres los transistores.


----------



## juanjo666 (Mar 11, 2010)

tengo que usarlos, porque estoy en practicas con transistores...
Tienes alguna idea de como seria?
cuando toca arriba el relé se tiene que quedar desactivado hasta que abajo tampoco detecte agua, entonces se activará hasta que vuelva a detectar arriba, que entonces se volverá a desactivar hasta que vuelva a no detectar abajo... asi sucesibamente...

Agradeceria tu ayuda para hacerlo asi, con transistores..

Estoy muy perdido.. :S


----------



## ibdali (Mar 11, 2010)

ok, puedes usar la sonda de arriba para entregar la corriente de base de un transistor y la sonda de abajo para darle la corriente en el colector, asi tendrás en el emisor la salida para el relé cuando ambas sondas son activadas.

si quieres usar mas transistores o mas sondas, como quieras, pero no tiene sentido.


----------



## juanjo666 (Mar 11, 2010)

Gracias amigo, iré probando haber.. porque esque no me entero jejeje 

EDIT: que va tio, no hay manera no me sale... haber si alguien se lo curra y me hace un dibujito.. jijijiji

GRACIASSS


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 11, 2010)

juanjo666: Estudiando transistores + solucion de ibdali = NADA !!!??!
postea el esquema que usaste en la prueba (y que no te funciono) para corregirla. Saludos.


----------



## juanjo666 (Mar 11, 2010)

Esto es lo más que me e acercado..

puedo usar una seccion del relé para realimentarlo, pero no se como..
y el profesor me a dicho que se puede hacer con transistores, que no hace falta que use el relé para realimentar.. pero esque hace poco que e empezado y estoy muy perdido..

Supongamos que los interruptores son las sondas (Limite de llenado, y de vacio)

:S:S:S:S:S:S

Si me lo pudieras acer con cualkier programa me ayudarias bastante, o con el paint XD

EDIT: Cuando se cierra el interruptor es como si hubiera agua..
Pero se kedan los 2 abiertos y no se acciona, o al revés, los dos cerrados y no se para..
no se si me expliko..
Perdon por mi ignorancia

e conseguido hacerlo asi, aprovechando el relé( supongamos que es doble) para realimentarlo, asi hasta que no llega abajo no se desactiva..

Pero me interesaria hacerlo sin usar el relé para realimentarlo, solo con transistores

Como?¿?¿?

Siento dar tanto la lata :S


----------



## ibdali (Mar 11, 2010)

que quieres decir "tecnogirl", lo que propongo es la solución mas simple.

"juanjo666", explícate mejor lo que quieres.

parece que no entendí bien


----------



## juanjo666 (Mar 11, 2010)

en la ultima foto adjunta que e puesto me funciona, porque aunque no haya liquido arriba se mantiene el relé retroalimentado hasta que tampoko ahi liquido abajo, y se corta el circuito, volviendo a activar la bomba... hasta que toka arriba el liquido y se vuelve a parar..
Solo e conseguido hacerlo asi...
Me interesaria hacerlo pero que la retroalimentacion (creo que se dice asi) no sea a través de relés, sino haciendolo con transistores..

Perdon si no se explicarme bien

el relé es doble claro, para en la otra parte conectar la bomba de agua


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 12, 2010)

juanjo666: Llego la medicina para que te cures:

El esquema adjunto es el control que has pedido, empleando la realimentación con uno de los contactos del rele y corresponde cuando el tanque esta lleno (LS1 y LS2 abiertos).

Cuando el nivel del liquido en el tanque empiece a bajar LS1 cierra pero no pasa nada pues LS2 sigue abierto y K1 esta desenergizado.

Cuando el tanque se desocupa, LS2 cierra y hace conducir a Q2. Como Q1 ya estaba polarizado circulara corriente por K1 y har conmutar sus contactos encendiendo el motor de la bomba (M) y además, proveeyendo una via de polarización para la base de Q3.

El tanque empieza a llenarse y, en algun momento, LS2 se abre apagando Q2 pero como Q3 esta conduciendo, el relay K1 sigue energizado y la bomba sigue funcionando.

Cuando se llene el tanque, LS1 se abre y apaga a Q1, Q3, K1 y la bomba y permanecera asi hasta que se desocupe el tanque nuevamente y se repite el ciclo.

Sirve, cierto ?.
Saludos


----------



## juanjo666 (Mar 13, 2010)

Muchas gracias Tecnogirl!!!!

La verdad esque si que es la medicina que me hacía falta jejeje

De verdad que muchas gracias   Da gusto con gente como tu!
y gracias a ibdali también!


----------

